# Does Anyone have any good CHEESE fondue recipes?



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

I was thinking some with maybe like, something spicy in it. I need ideas. Thank you for your help!


----------



## htc (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't have a specific recipe. I just take a bunch of different types of cheeses that I like and melt it.  I know it's not real fondue, but my family loves it.  For spice I'd add some of the sliced peppers in a jar.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Alton Brown did a show on cheese last night.  His fondue recipe included simmering white wine, curry powder, and handfuls of (mostly) Gruyere and a little shredded Gouda, and a couple of other spices, I think.  Sorry, can't remember which ones!


----------

